
 Sun and MySQL: Few Acquisitions Make This Much Sense - drm237
http://www.sun.com/solutions/smb/guest.jsp
======
henning
MySQL is not the world's most popular database. Berkeley DB is, by a long
shot.

~~~
run4yourlives
Heh? Got some numbers? I can't even think of anyone who actually uses Berkeley
DB, but can name several using myISAM or InnoDB off the top of my head.

~~~
xirium
Gnome's GConf works with BerkeleyDB. Some KDE apps also use BDB. You could be
a winner.

~~~
wheels
GConf uses XML by default. I don't know of any KDE apps that use BDB. RPM's
database however uses BDB and MySQL used to use BDB as a storage backend.

------
thinkcomp
When you need to ask a motivational speaker (such as Guy Kawasaki) to endorse
your own billion-dollar acquisition, you know you have a problem.

I love MySQL, but I'm not convinced of the headline. Remember what Sun said
about and then did to Cobalt Networks...

